# Prostate Cancer



## Hampshireman

I am having keyhole surgery next Wed to remove the gland completely as it is contained.

I have been questioned a few times as to why I have gone public on this since diagnosed back in the autumn. Several people, good friends and acquaintances though it should be a private issue.

My point is that I had none of the classic symptoms. I can drink several pints on a night and not have to get up through the night for a pee and still do even now. It was found by blood samples taken every 6 months since I had a "well man" exam at 65 when my GP recommended it.

If I was say 10 years younger they would treat it rather than operate as it can affect your 'life style' as they put it. My wife and I would rather have me safe and healthy than worry about our sex life.

Several chaps I have spoken to have since gone and started PSA tests and all so far are clear, but how else can you find out?


----------



## bognormike

Derek

hope all goes well.
Some people are private about these things, some go public - whatever you're comfortable with. Get things checked out if there's any suspicion. Men are not as good as women at getting medical problems looked at :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good post Hampshire man, I have all the symptoms but not the Prostrate problem, thankfully.

I hope you mend quickly, as for the other issue, I have 8" screwdriver which is minus it's handle, if it'll help the situation :black:

Kev.


----------



## Briarose

Hi hope all goes well, I can't see why you shouldn't talk about it..........esp as talking about it might well help others.

Take care and good luck with everything.
Nette


----------



## locovan

Derrick both Ray and I wish you the best of luck xx
There has been no one more public than myself but if you help someone to go early to the Doc then it is a great thing.
I had a man who contacted me in the McMillian Site where I have published my blog, he had refused Chemo for his Mesothelioma as he thought it wasn't worth going through all the pain and now through me and what he has read in my blog he is having a holiday in Spain and then going to start Chemo. Im Made up.
So if you have got men thinking they should go to the Doc because they have the symptoms then you have not done it in vain


----------



## Bob45

Best of luck to you and well done for raising the issue.
The PSA (Prostate Specific Antigen) test is not 100% accurate BUT raised levels can be an indicator of cancer.
I believe all of us should have a Well Man/Women check up every year for cholesterol levels, PSA, glucose/diabetes, liver and kidney function and blood pressure. It is free on the NHS and gives some peace of mind to carry on motorhoming.

Bob45


----------



## greygit

Briarose said:


> Hi hope all goes well, I can't see why you shouldn't talk about it..........esp as talking about it might well help others.
> 
> Take care and good luck with everything.
> Nette


I agree, good luck.
Gary


----------



## Autoquest

Yep - Good luck

I Had the classic symptoms but it was just a 'grumpy' prostate which settled down after a while. For those that like to try a herbal approach then 'Saw Palmetto' is reputed to be very good. It certainly calmed mine down.


----------



## MyGalSal

Well done Mr Derek. Statistics show that men are not good at checking so if you can raise awareness, then job well done. 

Good luck next week, we'll be thinking of you. 

Regards also from Mr Don.

Sal


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks to all and especially good pals Don and MyGalSal. 

I am glad it was received well. Somehow I thought it would be in here, sensible lot that you are.

Now practising my pelvic floor exercises at every opportunity to reduce spillage at later stages!!


----------



## bill

Hampshireman - Yes good luck, I'm sure everything will be fine. As one who is currently under 'active surveillance' for prostate cancer (small amount of and low grade) I'm told that 'key hole' is they way to go rather than the 'knife'.

This is a subject that I have posted on before on here and one I am convinced men should talk about.

As with many cancers, if caught early, the future is good. There are a good number of choices for treatment to choose from. In my case I've decided to go along the 'surveillance' route rather than any form of surgery for now, which gives me the choices (I hope) latter on.

Anyway, good luck and if you don't mind keep us informed of your progress please.

Best wishes

bill


----------



## Waleem

Good luck with your operation.

My Dad was diagnosed with Prostate Cancer several years ago. He had a course of radiotherapy that seemed to deal with it. Unfortunately, his PSA results have risen again recently so he has had bone and pelvic scans and is awaiting the results...  

Given the element of heredity with Prostate cancer, I will be having a PSA test when I reach 45, symptoms or not....


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Every man over a certain age should have his prostrate checked, it only takes five minutes.

If you ever get the symptons of cystitus be warned, it is more than likely to be prostitus and is a right painfull b~~~~~d.

Easy to cure providing the doc diagnoses it correctly which mine didnt as he thought it was cystitus.

Was a very very painfull experience so be warned.

Ok now for a number of years but I will never forget.

Go to the doc and get yours checked if you havent.

Peter


----------



## 96299

Good luck Hampshireman, hope all goes well for you.

steve


----------



## EJB

I was diagnosed earlier this year. Absolutely no symptoms just a lucky blood test for another fairly mild problem which gave the PSA telltale reading.
Seven and a half weeks of 5 minute sessions of Radiotherapy and my first check up last month is all clear.....second on Monday!
Now it's 3 years of hormone injections which are a nuisance....or as my nurse says..."What do you want a nuisance or a life?".

I have absolutely no problems or hang ups about the whole thing and just consider myself very lucky.


----------



## asprn

Great post, and thank you for posting it. The more open we are about the common ailments which befall us, the more information we have, which can only be a good thing.

Good luck with everything.

Dougie.


----------



## dinger

*prostrate*

Good luck Derek......

Hope all goes well with the treatment.

regards

Dinger


----------



## olley

hi bum problems are another we don't like see the doc about, early diagnosis makes so much difference to cancer survival rates. It was only my wife's nagging that got me to go about my "bleeding" bum, now five years this coming Feb since the op and still clear.  

All the best hampshireman.

Olley


----------



## ardgour

Has anyone said well done to your medical team for telling you about the options and possible 'lifestyle issues' (I love that phrase- typical british coyness!) involved?
It is a difficult decision but having seen what can happen when medical staff just go ahead with what they think is best without involving the patient in the decision we should applaud medics who show enough sensitivity to give the patient choices
Incidentally if anyone is facing serious illness and feeling slightly overwhelmed can I recommend a book called 'The Biology of Belief' by Bruce Lipton - no it is not about religious belief but is about how our emotions and environment can influence the course of disease and is written by a respected cell biologist

Chris


----------



## Pusser

Well done Hampshireman as any attention drawn to this problem has benefits. The only bit I can throw in the ring is that the PSA can be affected by things like Ibrufen ???, not to mention it is inherantly inaccurate thus giving many false reading which means many men will have to undergo some pretty nasty investigations to simply reveal all is well. Of course some will say that it is better to do this than nothing. Others will say that investigations can in themselves cause problems to start and others say that a lot of men can have cancer in the prostate but if left alone can be harmless and you will die of something else first.

That is the info I have gleened and no wonder I have no idea what is best.


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi Olley

We know that men are reluctant to go to the doctor but bleeding from the anus?!

I would be round there tomorrow - and I'm 2000 miles from home!

P&L


----------



## olley

Hi P&L, convinced myself it was piles. :roll: and the stand in doc I went and saw because mine was on holiday agreed with me! It was only after much more nagging that I went back and saw mine, probably around 8 weeks later I was in for the op. Feb 14th 

Its all in the blog if you need some night time reading. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## EJB

My take on the subject in general:-

Many of my friends have prostate cancer, when I publicised my situation I couldn't believe how many hands went up 8O 
Some simply have life long hormone injections which controls the cancer 'as is'.
Some have radiotherapy and all are clear.
I don't know anybody that has had surgery.

Well done Hampshireman I believe it will be all done and dusted before you realise it....Good Luck :wink:


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks again, one and all.


----------



## ardgour

Pusser said:


> Well done Hampshireman as any attention drawn to this problem has benefits. The only bit I can throw in the ring is that the PSA can be affected by things like Ibrufen ???, not to mention it is inherantly inaccurate thus giving many false reading which means many men will have to undergo some pretty nasty investigations to simply reveal all is well. Of course some will say that it is better to do this than nothing. Others will say that investigations can in themselves cause problems to start and others say that a lot of men can have cancer in the prostate but if left alone can be harmless and you will die of something else first.
> 
> That is the info I have gleened and no wonder I have no idea what is best.


there are numerous things that can give a high PSA reading - one of them being recent indulgence in 'lifestyle issues'
If you do get a high reading just remember it is an inherently flawed test and there was a recommendation that it should not be used as the main screening tool but here we are so don't think the worst until you have further evidence


----------



## Penquin

Thanks to Hampshireman for bringing a very important issue to the fore.

Prostate cancer is common in the UK in over 50 year old males; according to BUPA 35,000 men are diagnosed with it in the UK each year.

It should be talked about more widely but is one of those "didn't want to mention it but" problems.

The problem can be tackled, but like so many, the success depends on how early it is found - hence the PSA test which may give an indication before symptoms appear.

Only through such open comments as have been made on here will this subject cease to be "taboo" and take it's rightful place in our talks and discussions.

Well done for raising it, and of course, best wishes for the treatment.

Dave


----------



## Invicta

I too send my best wishes for a speedy recovery.

It is great to see a man get onto a web site and discuss health matters that so many men shy away from discussing.

How many more people now have a better knowledge of the diagnosis and treatment of Mesothelioma since Mavis has been writing of her experiences as a sufferer? I know I have!

One can read leaflets on diseases till the cows come home but to actually know of a sufferer, (even a cyberspace one), and hear from them how they are affected, really is the best method of acquiring information.


----------



## GypsyRose

Yes, thank you, Hampshireman...reading all these posts has helped me understand more why my 82 year old father in law is having injections and what they actually do.....all the very best to you and others....Ana x


----------



## EJB

My take on the hormone injections:-

Given every 3 months (1 monthly optional) under the skin on the stomach.
It's a tiny slow release capsule....a little painful, more than a normal injection.
Causes 'hot flushes' which ladies consider no problem but men find a real nuisance....well I do anyway....bit like 'man flu'.
HTH


----------



## rowley

I had the brachytherapy operation 3 years ago and PSA levels are ok now.
Hope that your op goes well.


----------



## Pusser

Penquin said:


> Well done for raising it,
> Dave


OMG.. Is that another symptom.


----------



## pippin

I think I must have prostrate cancer - I keep on lying face-down on the floor!


----------



## Patsy

EJB I finished my injections a year ago and am still getting hot flushes. Was told my cancer was an aggressive one but the Consultant told me old age would get me first. 

To all you out there men and women any fears or signs please please get them seen to 

I always remember a friend being told by his Doctor If only you had seen me two months ago. 

Don,t have this said to you GO NOW


----------



## vicdicdoc

Slightly off the main topic but I had a 'home pack' sent to me from 'Bowel Screening Wales', its a home test that you carry out and send the kit back to them - the results look for hidden blood in the bowel movements, I'm pleased that the letter I received this morning stated that I appear to be ok.
If you receive a kit - DO IT and send it back for analyisis, if only for peace of mind.


----------



## pippin

That goes for me too, had my results back a couple of days ago. Clear.

Not the nicest of jobs to do, collecting the samples - but far better than the consequences of ignoring the test.


----------



## richardjames

All the best to you Hampshireman - talking about it definitely help you to be more comfortable with yourself and it helps others to understand - this is not the time for the British Stiff Upper Lip. You seem to have 100% support from your better half which is brilliant.
I have been through many similar instances and survived thanks to the support of my family
KEEP FIGHTING AND HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS 
Regards


----------



## DustyR

*Prostate & other issues*

I have just had blood test results for PSA and told it was all clear, however as mentioned before not always 100% accurate so what does one do if no other symptons can I just rely on this alone?
Also had the bowel screening done and that was normal but was called in for colonoscopy because of family history, glad I did as they found small polyp which although not cancerous, probably would have become so.
Had another colonoscopy 3yrs later and was given all clear.


----------



## UncleNorm

Wow, Dusty and Co! It's so stressful until you get to know otherwise.

Just a couple of weeks ago, Thursday 19 November, I had my 6-monthly bloods done for diabetes. The next day, I got a message to see the doctor because my PSA (Prostate Specific Antigen) was up from 4.0 to 6.4! Oh sugar!!  (The rest of my results were fine, apart from the HBA1C, so I'm on 3 metformin a day now, up from two. )

I saw the doctor the next Wednesday. She was very gentle with me (!) and suggested I had a slightly enlarged prostate. Yet I was unaware of any problems. I can go all day or all night without the loo. I could pee for England!

But the doctor said she would make me an appointment to visit the urology department at our hospital. I've already received all the bumph from the UD. The bit I don't like is the drinking of water and NOT being allowed to go to the loo, so they can scan a full bladder...

Whilst watching Our Peter, the Humber-Traveller, going down hill fast, AuntieSandra and I felt as if we watching my late brother, Fred, who went the same way. With Fred, it was bowel cancer, with complications. So, since Fred was first diagnosed 13 years ago, I have been on a 3-year recall for a colonoscopy. Joy of joys, my next 'procedure' is due. I was offered 3 dates for my next visit, the first opportunity being Monday, 4 January 2010. The 'preparation' starts on the Saturday, 2 January, whilst we're away for the New Year bash at Cherry Valley Manor!! Oh, bummer!! But I'd rather get in and get it done, than delay it. Ironic, it was Fred's birthday on 19 November!! He would have been 67! 

Final chapter... Fred's older son suddenly had a major bleed, so bad that his lounge carpet had to be cleaned later. Within minutes, he was at his local A&E. He was admitted immediately and had a colonoscopy the next morning. The team removed 4 polyps in total: 2 polyps were 10mm in diameter, one polyp was 20mm diameter and one polyp was a massive 35mm across! This nephew is 44 years old!! Perhaps he'll now be able to live beyond his dad's age of 54! The good news was that the resulting biopsy confirmed the polyps as being non-threatening!

_*I'm not ashamed to share my stories if, by doing so, I make just one person, male or female, think again about their wellbeing and make a correct decision. A suitable motto might be "Don't delay - do it today!"*_

I'm sorry if this post is so depressing. But life is real, the problems are real, and, if caught early, there might be a real solution just waiting round the corner.

Must go now, I need a wee-wee!! :lol:


----------



## emmbeedee

vicdicdoc said:


> Slightly off the main topic but I had a 'home pack' sent to me from 'Bowel Screening Wales', its a home test that you carry out and send the kit back to them - the results look for hidden blood in the bowel movements, I'm pleased that the letter I received this morning stated that I appear to be ok.
> If you receive a kit - DO IT and send it back for analyisis, if only for peace of mind.


This area was part of the pilot study for these tests & so both my wife & myself have had several of them. They can give "false positives" as well, my wife had this first time around & I've had one since. Not to worry, just repeat the test & so far, so good.

Back to the OP, good luck, Hampshireman, hope everything goes OK & as others have said, thank you very much for posting this on here.


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning Derek et al!

Derek, my apologies for hijacking your thread. Of course, I REALLY DO wish you well for when you undergo your procedure. I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday. Good luck!! :wink:


----------



## Pusser

UncleNorm said:


> I have been on a 3-year recall for a colonoscopy. Joy of joys, my next 'procedure' is due. I was offered 3 dates for my next visit, the first opportunity being Monday, 4 January 2010.


I believe they always do a cursory check on the prostate each time they do a colonoscopy. Not a hundred percent exam of course but would find some type of problems. I think there is another type of symptom which is common and that is the prostate expanding and contracting but that is all that is wrong with it. A friend in Spain told me about this as he has it. You can get pills for this sort of issue that sort it out.

I do hear all the advice which of course is sensible and also needs to be discussed regularly and openly and hope we get on to breasts problems soon. I feel I have a lot to offer in that discussion. I do worry sometimes at the severity of some tests and whether some of the disturbance to the body can actually encourage a problem to arise in the future.

I remember when chest xrays were an annual event until they realised they were actually giving people lung cancer. And I am also concerned at the appalling levels of remedial medical care results compared to other countries in Europe. They do half the amount of invasive surgury that we do i understand on breasts and prostate and ovaries not that I have any.


----------



## Hampshireman

Again - many thanks. I am glad it opened the responses and got people talking.


----------



## IrishHomer

Best of luck with the treatment Hampshireman. It scares most of us guys to think about it so well done for raising it and again best of luck!!

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Mavis. In tomorrow, it out tomorrow and me out Sat latest.


----------



## coppo

Good luck and best wishes sir.

My father had this in the early eighties and unfortunately didn't make it through, such a loss so young, but diagnostics and treatment are much better now.

The gp told me that it was about 5% genetic, and the other 95% a mixture of diet, lifestyle and luck. I,m only 44 but i have a full blood test each year already and try to keep active.

Paul.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Derek! A big day tomorrow, I just hope everything goes well for you and you return home pdq! Good luck! :wink:


----------



## CliffyP

All the very best from us also. Hope you are up an at em for Christmas.


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Paul, Norm and Cliffy. 

I think tonight is going to be worse - a self administered enema!!


----------



## motorhomer2

Good luck for tomorrow Hamphireman.. Hope all goes well. 


Motorhomer2


----------



## asprn

All the very best for tomorrow, Derek. I'll be thinking of you.

Dougie.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

My dear Hampshireman

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers

Stay positive, and just make that decision to beat it

All the very best - from one who knows

Bless you

Paul


----------



## Hampshireman

Many thanks Dougie, motorhomer2 and Paul.


----------



## THEPOET

All I will say is go get the test done. Mine turned out ok (so far!) but the multi-blood test did show that I had raised cholesterol level which I did not know about. 

You know it makes sense!!

Pete


----------



## olley

Thanks Hampshireman, I have now booked in to the local Wellman clinic at my doctors for this Thursday afternoon, wife's been nagging me for ages to go without success, but after reading this thread I decided to book in. No problems as far as I know, and hopefully they will confirm that.  

Olley (59 years young)


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Prostate Cancer - We need to drink more - ITN*

From ITN

New research suggesting a compound in beer may prevent prostate cancer is offering men another excuse to pop out for a pint.

A study by the German Cancer Research Centre shows that the ingredient, Xanthohumol, can block a biological pathway which allows prostate cancer to be fuelled by the male hormone testosterone.

The disease is commonly treated with drugs that act in a similar way.

Previous studies have already suggested that Xanthohumol - a powerful antioxidant derived from hops - may block the female hormone oestrogen's ability to stimulate breast cancer.

Scientists now believe it may have a similar effect in men.

Study leader Dr Clarissa Gerhausa, from the German Cancer Research Centre in Heidelberg, said: "We hope that one day we can demonstrate that Xanthohumol prevents prostate cancer development, first in animal models and then in humans, but we are just at the beginning."

Details of the study were presented at the Frontiers in Cancer Prevention Research Conference in Houston, Texas.

------------------------------------

To think I blamed heredity, diet, pollution, aliens..........when all along I wasn't drinking enough 

I personally find 3 or 4 pints the night before my 'Annual' makes it more bearable for the finger up the jacksie (stops the old 8O you know)

:santa: tto-de-froste


----------



## olley

Hi just back from the clinic, blood pressure fine, weight 92kg against a BMI of 74kg for my height, so overweight, blood test taken for cholesterol, get the results in 10 days. Urine sample also fine.

PSA test can only be done by a Doctor at my surgery so I have to go back for that, but she gave an assessment form to fill in, 7 questions, each question scores 0 to 5, I score 4 so low risk, now wondering if its worth bothering with a PSA test? What do you guys think?

Olley


----------



## teal

Have had prostrate problem for two years now and under doctor for regular psa test which have been between 6 and 8.5 of which he say's no problem but have been on INDORAMIN which relaxes the prostrate which really do not do much , i still have to go umpteen times a day.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Olley! You asked: *What do you guys think? *

In an earlier post on this thread I suggested... A suitable motto might be "Don't delay - do it today!" 

So far, I've lost my Mother, Father, two sisters and a brother to cancer. I do not wish to follow them! I'm also mindful of what happened to Our Peter, The Humber-Traveller, and I'm equally aware of what's going on with Our Mavis, Locovan.

I have a visit to Urology on Monday next, and a colonoscopy on 4 January. All I can do is my best to avoid or fill in any unpleasant metaphorical 'holes'. It's no good falling into one and then asking: "How did I get in to this mess?" "How do I get out of it?"

I suppose if anyone needs to ask "What do you guys think?" then the answer is obvious. Having said all that, I do appreciate that you have already had some tests done and you're happy with the results. As I said before, if, by being open about such things, it makes just a couple more people think about their welfare, then it's worthwhile. :wink:


----------



## olley

Hi unclenorm, thanks I will give the quack a ring and see what he thinks, can you have prostate cancer without any symptoms? Because according to the assessment I don't have any.

Olley


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Olley

Get it done 

It's not nice, but it's time to get it done

I didn't have any symptoms other than dark coloured urine that was put down to not drinking enough fluids
It was only when it turned a distinct red that I went to the docs

So please just go

It's a little bit 8O 

But worth it if it keeps you  

Otto


----------



## CaGreg

Go do it!
Better to be saying 'I'm glad I got that good news' than saying 'I wish I had done it when I had the chance.'

If you don't do it you will still have a nagging worry anyway. 

Ca


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello again Olley! 

You said: *"can you have prostate cancer without any symptoms? Because according to the assessment I don't have any."*

Trust me... I just went to see the diabetes nurse at our medical centre to do my six-monthly diabetes bloods. I had/have NO symptoms suggesting prostate issues. I can go through the night without a visit, I can go all day without. When I do use the loo, I could pee for England. If I had/have any symptoms, I was/am not aware of them.

It was the locum doctor who spotted the increase in my PSA from 4.0 to 6.4 and she thought it warranted further investigation. Hence my visit next Monday to Urology! I'm dreading the idea of filling up with water, then NOT being allowed to go to the loo until after a scan! :roll:

According to some research and the opinions of others on here, there might be reasons for an increased PSA. Someone suggested Ibuprofen. I'd been taking that for a strained muscle. It could be that!

Another mentioned rigorous exercise. I'd been doing 50 minutes in the gym (garage), taking my heart-rate to 173, feeling GOOD! It could be that!

And I read somewhere that having sex before the blood test might be responsible for the increase... Hmm... :roll: :wink: It could be tha... Nah, too old for that! :wink: :lol:


----------



## pippin

You are never too old for that!


----------



## UncleNorm

pippin said:


> You are never too old for that!


I don't know what you mean! :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Otto-de-froste

I do


----------



## Hampshireman

I haven't visited MHF for some time mainly as the van has been unused since Dec 9th when I had the operation, sort of "out of sight, out of mind". My enthusiasm for just about everything waned when I had the catheter removed a day before Christmas and I got quite depressed about the way the waterworks needed so much attention.

It is quite debilitating as a bloke. I know ladies have the same problems - but you know.

Van, Hashing and painting, my main sidelines after family disappeared off the horizon but I am back in gear to some extent. The exercises I must do 3 times a day seem to be improving matters and the fitting of various nappies (day and night versions) has become part of my routine.

I am allowed to drive as from last weekend and I owe madam an awful lot of brownie points for chauferring me all over the place.

My meeting with the consultant and his gang and the path lab report post op is in two weeks, but they have indicated all went well. I must take a blood sample to that meeting to assess my hopefully very low PSA.

Anyway, this is to provide an interim report and to again say enormous thanks to all of you with your comments and support.

As it happens van wise I am now looking for a fridge vent as madam bent one and at present I cannot find a match for the pair on the van.


----------



## coppo

Wish you the very best sir, and hope your recovery fully continues.

Paul.


----------



## locovan

Derek its so good to hear from you as I was worrying how you were getting on.
Well thats good your recovery sounds good --you don't mind a bit of discomfort if all is well and getting better.
I dread to think what the exercises are, we only have to clench the buttocks while standing at the sink or the supermarket Queue :lol: 
It doesn't show but you men have money in your pocket jangling away. :lol: 
Keep the good recovery up :wink:


----------



## Broom

Hi Derek

Many thanks for the update, hope all goes well.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Hello Derek

I was very gratified to read your update, and it does look very positive; I'm so glad

Just a little advice that I should have taken myself, but am now able to speak with the benefit of hindsight:

You need now to be kind to yourself, treat yourself to a a few nice things, get out as much as you are able, watch TV, do nothing, let yourself be grouchy if you feel like it (but be sensitive to those who love you, who care and share), and enjoy a bit of time to kind of debrief, so to speak

You have experienced physical and emotional trauma, and it is all too easy to ignore the physical; but I did, and the consequences of that not only caused physical distress, but have also enhanced the psychological impact, my sense of self worth, my attitudes and my energy
I would handle it differently if I had to experience it again

Let your body heal; let your emotions come to terms with all that has happened, and remember

You are not a victim but a Victor

You take care of yourself now, and I'll still be rootin' for you


Paul


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Paul x 2, Mavis and Broom.

Mavis, it's exactly the same, but as I don't shop it's standing at the bar, although due to holding capacity while gravity plays a part, at present it's very rarely more than two pints of real ale at room temperature


----------



## dinger

*Keep well*

Hi Derek.......

Just a little message to say keep your chin up and as soon as you feel in the mood get those brushes out and put your emotions down on the canvas, then stick the results on here !

As for the booze, how about less volume more strength , i would highly recomend the Belgium beer Leffe 8O ......very tasty .

Good luck and will be wishing you a healthy recovery.

Dinger


----------



## teemyob

*Prostate*

Welcome Back!

I knew there was someone missing. I doubt you have missed much apart from the "would you be offended if" and "Do you find this offensive" and the "Lets stop the offending being offended by" posts!

Wish you a speedy recovery from the surgery and best regards for the meeting with the consultant and gang.

TM


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks TM


----------



## Zuma

Wishing you a speedy recovery. Every time I look at the painting I wish you well.

Mark


----------



## CaGreg

Hi Derek,

Glad that you are at the other side of all that. Two years ago G faced into major bladder surgery and had the catheter and all that went with it. However, he recovered very well, and hasn't looked back. It was so traumatic for him at the time as he had never had any kind of surgery before, but it has faded from our life completely and we never even mention it now.

I wish the same for you, as somebody else said, give yourself the time and space to recover, then get back to living again. Good luck with all the future, fingers crossed that this is a temporary blip in your life.

Ca


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Mark and Ca.

On the painting front, I have had another request if it's for sale Mark, so you got in the right time. Cheers


----------



## Hampshireman

Yippee!! All clear from the consultant yesterday.


----------



## sallytrafic

That is good news Derek


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hampshireman said:


> Yippee!! All clear from the consultant yesterday.


That's excellent news - I can't begin to imagine the weight off your mind, that must bring.


----------



## Hampshireman

Not 'arf. Thanks


----------



## xgx

Hampshireman said:


> Not 'arf. Thanks


..I'll bet it is nfire:

So very pleased for you and yours Derek


----------



## dinger

*good news*

Good news Derek,

just been and had a gander at your latest Art work.......I dont like horse racing , but liked the way you captured the movement.

I went to the Naked Ladies meet down in Chichester last weekend and met up with Ray and Mavis , and spent few minutes talking to Ray about his love of Art . It was real luvvy moment luckily out the ear shot of those Motorhomer people.

Anyway i feel inspired to get me bristles out , so will be ringing my art tutor later to book myself in for some good old humiliation ! :lol:

I will have drink Friday to celebrate your good news


----------



## coppo

Well done, best wishes for the future, so glad you have the all clear.

Paul.


----------



## Hampshireman

Again, thanks to all. Dinger you have reminded me to update things, that work was done some time ago and there's been lots since.


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks for the GOOD news yesterday, Derek! I've only just found your post after two days of shut-down but you've made my day much better for knowing about your _*all clear*_. I wish you continued good health. :wink:


----------



## rowley

Pleased to hear about your all clear Derek.


----------



## Korky555

Hi Hampshireman it is good to be able to talk about what you are going through as it helps you and others in the same position, i am at present halfway through my chemotherapy for bladder cancer, which they say at present it is contained and after i am finished chemo i have a ct scan to see how it has worked and after 3 to 4 weeks i get surgery to remove my bladder and at the same time they are taking my prostate as well even though it is ok, i have never had any symtoms other than one day i passed blood in my urine,if this did not happen i would have been away for the winter without any knollage that it was there and as the doc said then it might have been too late, so i wish you all the best and take care regards Korky


----------



## Hampshireman

Blimey Korky! Best of luck with all that. There will be a new learning curve for you for sure. 

I have found that the exercises prescribed by the physio at the hospital, however simple and easy, are really helping me get the "plumbing management" back to normal.

I do hope it goes well.


----------



## bill

Hampshireman

Glad to hear that things are going well for you and long may they do so.

Shortly after you opened this thread I posted that I was under 'active survellience' due to my PSA levels being at an acceptable level.

Well, back on the 14 Jan 10 I was told that my PSA was up and that it was time to have another biopsy (the third), deep joy!!!! At least I didn't get it as a Christmas Present this time. I'm due to get the results on the 25 Feb 10.

Depending on the results I will have to make the decision on the method of tackling the problem. Having been there you'll know what I mean. So I am currently looking at all the 'in's and out's' of all treatments so that I can make an informed choice should the news not be so good ie surgery. I'm hoping that I will be able to continue as I have been though.

I think I may have said something like this before on another thread, if I haven't others probably have. I went for a check, got the news and have been in a position to 'manage' the situation in consultation with the 'experts' ever since. I still feel that this is the best way, for me anyway, even if the news had been the very worst imaginable, at least I would have had time to prepare. 

Everyone to their own Guys, but my advice would be "If in doubt check it out". As an ex army man I could add to that "No pain no gain". In my case the 'pain' has been three biopsys (oh and the initial finger) and the gain has been 2 - 3 years of knowing the state of the cancer and not having unnecessary surgery.

Hope my story, so far, helps others by giving them a little knowledge of this 'man problem'.

bill


----------



## Otto-de-froste

I'm so pleased for you Derek

You keep being kind to yourself

I have my annual PSA next week, and have to get blood samples this coming week

Have to admit I'm not a happy bunny, and feeling scared.

The blood sample is very traumatic as they can never find a vessel these days, and it hurts like hell - I'm also needle phobic so get a bit worked up

This time I'm also scared to go and get the results; probably being a bit of a softy, but not feeling so happy this time round.
Be glad when it's done for another year, and me & little wife (always goes with me) leave hospital holding hands smiling and crying with relief..........and me walking like I've ridden there on a bike without a saddle

I know I should be grateful, and in truth I am but it's like exams.......... better when it's all over

Paul


----------



## Hampshireman

You'll be OK Paul I am sure. Annual event eh? Have you had treatment or surgery then?
My veins seem difficult to get a result from these last few times, but nursey just tries the other arm and as it's ABNeg I don't like giving it away.
Good luck mate


----------

